# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: Situation Outbreak 1.60 relègue les zombies au second plan.

## ShinSH

Ce qui est agaçant avec des vœux de fin d'année, c'est qu'ils ont tendance à polluer les sites. Surtout quand on va chercher ses news de mods sur un site qui regroupe tout un tas de productions indépendantes comme ModDB. Résultat, leur flux de news est saturé d'informations inintéressantes, et je me rends compte que je suis passé à coté de plusieurs sorties et mises à jour. Il est temps de rattraper tout ça. Tout d'abord, joyeux noël. Je déconne.
 On commence avec Situation Outbreak, ex-ZombieMod, qui se la jouait clone raté de Killing Floor avec des zones d'achat, et une visée à l'ironsight. L'environnement n'étant pas au rendez-vous, on s'ennuie sévère. Et ce n'est pas le mode infection (zombies contre survivants, un peu comme dans Zombie Panic mais en moins bien) qui sauve la mise.
 En revanche, la version 1.60 apporte le mode extermination. Qu'est-ce? Il s'agit d'une resucée de CS (normal pour une version 1.6...), mais avec des zombies en figurants, dirigés par l'IA. Militaires et survivants s'affrontent pendant que des morts-vivants apparaissent un peu partout sur la carte pour vous perturber. Le mod prend enfin de l'intérêt, surtout que l'ironsight est toujours obligatoire pour bien tirer de loin... La visée devient légèrement compliquée, surtout quand un zombie décide de récupérer sa tranche de jambon en plein combat.
 D'autres nouveautés sont au rendez-vous, comme des nouvelles armes ou cartes, mais elles sont anecdotiques comparées au mode extermination, qui renouvelle à lui seul l'intérêt de Situation Outbreak. Malheureusement, les seuls serveurs dédiés sont localisés en Amérique, vous forçant à jouer avec un ping supérieur à 100. Malgré tout, l'expérience vaut le coup d'œil.

Voir la news (4 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Pelomar

Hmm, j'avais testé le mod et effectivement ca n'avait pas grand interêt. A voir.

Sinon en mod y a une nouvelle update de Battle of Bulge  :Bave: 
(Bon elle apporte rien pour le plupart des gens, mais quand même§)

----------


## Eklis

Des zombies au milieu de deux camps qui se mettent sur la gueule.  ::o: 

Quelqu'un a presque entendu ma folle idée : que les cadavres dans Insurgency finissent par se relever pour bouffer tout le monde. Ça ce serait bon.

----------


## aRthuR bRown

> Sinon en mod y a une nouvelle update de Battle of Bulge 
> (Bon elle apporte rien pour le plupart des gens, mais quand même§)


Pour quel jeu ? C'est bien ? Ça se récupère où?
Sinon je vais surement tester le mod zombie juste pour l'idée nouvelle  ::):

----------


## LaVaBo

Boulot => pas de clic sur le lien.

C'est un mod pour HL ou UT ?

----------


## ShinSH

Half Life 2. C'est toujours placé dans les tags de la news, et lié au jeu, ce qui fait que tu le vois en haut à droite de la page.  ::lol::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Half Life 2. C'est toujours placé dans les tags de la news, et lié au jeu, ce qui fait que tu le vois en haut à droite de la page.


 Ah OK, c'est parce que je ne regarde que le forum, pas le site.

----------

